# Inlecypris auropurpureus



## JRJ

Hi everyone,

I'm getting some nice fish that are rare in the hobby and thought some of you might be interested in them for your planted tanks. Inlecypris auropurpureus is usually described as a Danio, although I've seen it listed as a "Tiger Rasbora". They look like a Danios to me, grow to 3 inches, school, and are real speed demons. I've kept a dozen of these for a couple of months in a 20 gallon holding tank until I get my 75 gallon up and running and they've colored up nicely. I'm going to buy the 24 or so the breeder has left, but won't keep all of them. I'll pass them on to interested SWOAPE folk at my cost which should be $2 or less. I attached a couple of jpegs so I hope they show up.

Let me know if interested.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

Are they nutball idiots like zebra danios?


----------



## ranmasatome

Used to have these for a while... just wanted to say that they are very nice in a large tank!! a school of 20 of them should do the trick..


----------



## JRJ

Troy McClure said:


> Are they nutball idiots like zebra danios?


Yup, good description. Absolute "nutballs" is about it. The tank they'll be in will be my "Indie 500" tank. I'm going to put some rainbows in with them too.



ranmasatome said:


> Used to have these for a while... just wanted to say that they are very nice in a large tank!! a school of 20 of them should do the trick...


Thanks for the comment, I figured they'd look good in the 75g.

-Russ


----------

